# What is the most underrated [according to you] Beethoven symphony CYCLE?



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

The amount may be exaggeratedly high by some user but if you had to list a few than which recording would be included?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

With out a doubt: André Cluytens!

Are You sure You need two threads on this subject?

/ptr


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2013)

Pretty much, the period performances are not underrated and modern instrument version of several conductors are highly underrated. Hence, the necessity.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll go with ptr re: André Cluytens. Simply superb!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Could anyone be kind enough to give me a link of one of his performances?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Don't know if there is any currently available, but the French arm of EMI used to have a box of the complete symphonies. This is the one I have: *@ French Amazon* / *@ Youtube*

/ptr


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

No 1: 



No 2: 



No 3: 



No 4: 



No 5: 



No 6: 



No 7: 



No 8: 



No 9:


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I am not sure if it is really underrated (atleast I don't see so many people recommending it) but I am currently in love with Paavo Jarvi cycle. Great sound quality, faster tempos and I really enjoy the size of the orchestra.

I am trying to get my hands on Cluytens records now, looks quite good.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

Thank you so much, Delicious Manager. I am grateful to you for providing me these recording [and all nine of them! ]

/karajan


----------

